# Green Lantern Fabric



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Browsing through some pics of Green Lanterns through the years, there have been some that wore a green leotard over the black bodysuit, so perhaps that could be one way to go.

Or, if you really want the cut-away look, perhaps pick up a green, skin tight t-shirt (or perhaps something like UnderArmor for a more sleek look), cut it to match the green layer in the costume, and seal the edges of the t-shirt to the black bodysuit using something like Heat N Bond or other fusible interfacing (basically, an iron-on glue between the layers).

Unless you're going to be using foam "musculature" padding (I have zero idea what your physique is like), which could go between the green shirt layer and black bodysuit.

I'm certain others will come up with better ideas, but that's a start.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Coming from someone who plays Robin at six flags and is around the Green Lantern all the time I could tell you. Basicly the coustme is a one-piece jump suit that is made from spandex. Where you could find one idk but maybe that wil give you some idea.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

It is definitely a cool costume. There are also a lot of pics out there on the Internet from different cons and gatherings where people are wearing homemade costumes. They might give you some ideas too.

Good luck and be sure to post pics if you make one!


----------



## victoria1313 (Jan 29, 2009)

if u can find the chest piece u want perhaps u could dye it- there is spray on fabric dyes now also- spray paint smells


----------



## Mr.PumpkinGrin (Mar 22, 2009)

So far I've found a black unitard at a local dance and theatre "costume" provider. It has both long sleeves and legs, even a collar!! I bough some white gloves but they really don't look too good, a little short and you can see all the seems. Anyone know of a pair I can get my hands on, no pun intended, that are somewhat seemless and a little longer, for cheap? I'm workin on gettin a little bigger for the costume, I have a nice physique for a leprachaun, I'll post pics in a bit. thanks guys!


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

check out instructibles theres errr instructibles on making the ring that lights up.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I was looking for something similar recently when I was wanting to make a Jean Grey Phenix costume. Search for spandex. I found a good spandex website bt can not find it again at the moment.


----------



## PoorGoo813 (Sep 28, 2008)

I agree with the 1st suggestion....keep the black leotard, buy a green legless leotard and cut away the sleeves and sides as needed.
If U wanna save U'rself a lot of hassle, Lookup some Zentai costume designers and you can have them custom make it for you.


----------

